# [SOLVED] Is it possible to replace the LCD panel for a HP OMNI 100 all in one PC



## llamaspleen (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction for a replacement LCD panel for a HP OMNI 100 all in one PC ??

I have looked everywhere!!!

Is it possible to use a generic LCD panel out of another monitor of the same size/specs ??


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Is it possible to replace the LCD panel for a HP OMNI 100 all in one PC*

All-in-ones tend to be custom hardware jobs, so if HP doesn't want to sell you a replacement screen, then you are looking at trying to find someone on ebay or craigslist who has one for sale.

You can't just use a generic LCD panel, because you cannot guarantee that the connections will be the same physically and electrically. 

If this unit has some sort of external display capability you could potentially just connect a generic monitor to that, and then use a secondary monitor for the display. It's something of an ugly solution, but it's cheap and easy.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Is it possible to replace the LCD panel for a HP OMNI 100 all in one PC*

Possible, probably. Practical, no.
All in one units, as well as most OEM PC units, are basically throwaway.


----------



## llamaspleen (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Is it possible to replace the LCD panel for a HP OMNI 100 all in one PC*

bummer!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Is it possible to replace the LCD panel for a HP OMNI 100 all in one PC*

Unfortunately, that's part of the price you pay buying all-in-ones.


----------



## llamaspleen (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Is it possible to replace the LCD panel for a HP OMNI 100 all in one PC*

all good!! cheers for the answers guys! but I pulled the all in one apart and took the broken panel out and found a replacement part on ebay, like afore mentioned it is a generic custom part, but is the same make/model as the lcd panel it had in it, so should be fine 

cheers again


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Is it possible to replace the LCD panel for a HP OMNI 100 all in one PC*

Good to hear you got it going.


----------



## dragon_reaper88 (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you remember who you ordered it from and how much? I cracked mine


----------



## dragon_reaper88 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get this screen. Any help will be great


----------

